# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Green Tree Pythons?

## moonlightgdess

So I have a growing ball python collection, but then I saw this on BHB: http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/...-tree-pythons/

And... it's pretty damn sweet looking. But, how is the temperament of green tree pythons? I read they can get aggressive if they're handled as such. Anyone on here breed/own a few? Thanks!

----------


## DavidMundy

I own a female Biak green tree python. She was very aggressive when I first got her, but after handling her 2-3 times a week she settled down a lot. Although some green tree pythons are puppy dog friendly I wouldn't recommend handling them too often especially as neonates, their spines and tails are extremely delicate and can easily be injured.

Also never attempt to handle one during the night, they will mistake your hand for a nice meal. (learned from experience lol)

----------


## Dabonus

My GTP was a little feisty when I first got him.
Now he's almost two years old, and after he put on some size I started handling his once a week. 

I still can't just reach into his cage whenever I feel like it to take him out, but if it's the middle of the day and I take the time to slowly work him off his perch he's find to handle.

----------


## alittleFREE

Never owned any personally, but when I went "backstage" at the reptile house at the Atlanta zoo years and years ago, if I remember correctly, the GTP's were the only non-venomous snakes the employees were using hooks with  :Salute:

----------


## babyknees

My GTP is a sweetheart. He's very tolerant of handling and while he can be intimidating at night I have successfully handled him then. I don't 100% trust him but he's a good boy and one of my favorite snakes to handle.

----------


## heathers*bps

I don't handle my GTP. He tags every chance he gets.

----------


## Void

I recently bought 2 for my gf as a surprise bday gift and we can reach in their tank and pull em out no problem. One of them was a lil nervous the 1st week but went away quick. We hold em all the time and they have no problems with it. It really depends on the individual snake. You might get a puppy, you might get a hell hound. People say carpet pythons have a nasty temperament as babies, but out of 12 I've only had 2 that struck at me.

----------


## Foxtuning65

I currently have one, and he is a Biak which is supposed to be the more aggressive locality. But for me he's been fine. Haven't even struck at me yet. But I've heard a lot of stories of them being extremely nasty. They do stress easily but after a couple handling "sessions" mine hasn't had any issue coming out. As a matter of fact here's a pic I took yesterday.

----------


## beez

my baby biak is like a puppy. i handle her every couple days and she's never struck at me. it takes me a few minutes to take her off the perch usually, you cant just reach in, grab them and pull them out like you can with a ball python. i have to be gentle and let her come off the perch. she can be a little flighty but shes never tried to bite. awesome snake though and im glad i dont have a nasty one. i got her quite young though and have been handling her since the day i got her although that seems to go against some general advice on these boards.

----------


## DavidMundy

I suggest you check out this site and read up on them for a while before purchasing.

http://www.bjarboreals.com/care_sheet_chondros.htm

----------


## Evenstar

> I own a female Biak green tree python. She was very aggressive when I first got her, but after handling her 2-3 times a week she settled down a lot. Although some green tree pythons are puppy dog friendly I wouldn't recommend handling them too often especially as neonates, their spines and tails are extremely delicate and can easily be injured.
> 
> Also never attempt to handle one during the night, they will mistake your hand for a nice meal. (learned from experience lol)





> I suggest you check out this site and read up on them for a while before purchasing.
> 
> http://www.bjarboreals.com/care_sheet_chondros.htm


Totally agree!

I highly suggest that you look at picking up a juvenile or sub-adult or even an adult GTP instead of a neonate.  There are several reasons for this, but if you're concerned about temperament, this is the only way to know what you're getting.  I got my GTP as an adult and I am soooo glad I did!  He is a perfect gentleman.  He came out of his shipping bag gentle as a kitten and I can handle him whenever I want (except in deep shed or at night - they do go into hunting mode at night, lol!)

----------

_DavidMundy_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## KMG

I just got a female Biak Green Tree Python. The previous owner told me she was nice and he would handle her every so often. He said she had only struck one time. I think that was a lie she is very nippy and has tagged me several times. It doesn't hurt but her little needle teeth can draw blood. If your not ready for at least the chance of getting tagged I would do as suggested and get a older one that is already able to be handled. They are beautiful but not like a BP. Even if he told me the truth it would not have changed my mind she is a great addition to the family. Just make sure your prepared for it so your not trying to sale it like my snakes previous owner. 

I wear soft gloves to get her out and then as she calms down I remove one glove at a time but she still will get me. She seems to be testing me out. I never grab her and just let her crawl as she wants through my hands. I also don't put her back until she's gone a few minutes without any attempt of a strike.

----------


## Evenstar

Biaks are somewhat known for being nippy.  There are many locals that tend to have better temperaments.  Arus, Jayapuras, and Merukes are all generally better.   :Good Job:

----------

MSG-KB (06-18-2012)

----------


## KMG

Yea, I researched them a lot before actually getting one. The one I found was a real beauty and I don't mind working with her. I knew getting into it that many don't like any handling so me being able to handle her what I can now gives me hope. 

The GTP has always been at the top of my list and now I have one, its exciting. My fiancé doesn't understand it. I don't understand how anybody could not see how awesome they are. To look at, not touch. LOL!

----------


## Druzy

I have never owned a GTP, but I have worked with them. They are beautiful snakes, but they do have a reputation of being a little more aggresive. I wouldn't suggest this snake for a new hobbyist, but I would never talk someone out of buying one when they know they are ready  :Very Happy:

----------


## KMG

I was moving a new bamboo climbing rod in my GTP's house when she decided she wanted to come out. I let her and was able to handle her for a few minutes without getting bit or even a strike! PROGRESS!!!! It was nice.

----------


## M&H

> Biaks are somewhat known for being nippy.  There are many locals that tend to have better temperaments.  Arus, Jayapuras, and Merukes are all generally better.


I have heard this too. I was super interested in GTP until I heard their rep of being nippy. Went to an exo and talked to a breeder and he had an Aru out that was puppy dog sweet. If I would have had the $800 to spend I would have bought him in a heart beat.

----------


## KMG

They are truly beautiful. I have always wanted one from the time I was a kid. When I found mine she was to perfect to pass up. I just hope she tames down well. She is still very young and I will not be deterred by a few bites. They really don't hurt, I say get one!

----------


## KMG

I handled her for the second time without any bites or strikes! I kinda changed my attack plan. Most of what I read said to not handle them at night and instead try during the day. Every time I tried she was super pissy and super nippy. I decided to change it up and right when she starts getting active I open her doors and let her come out. She has crawled through my hands nicely both times. She will then just lay in my palm for a bit and then I put her back. While I'm not gonna try to kiss her she has shown progress and its making me very excited!

----------

